# EQ Underrated?



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2011)

He'll yes! 800mg ftw!

I'm coming into wk 6, definate fullness, a little moar vascular. It seems to fit well with recomp-style cycles.

It may be a little slow, but it's damn comfortable with zero sides.

Mentally I feel moar alpha than on tren, with a feel-goodness not unlike dbols. 

Anyone?


----------



## minimal (Jun 14, 2011)

Isn't EQ more or less just like test with half potency and half side effects?


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 14, 2011)

running 600mg/week right now. Only on my third pin of it though. Wasn't sure how high i wanted to run it since i never messed with eq before. We'll see how this dose fairs me


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He'll yes! 800mg ftw!
> 
> I'm coming into wk 6, definate fullness, a little moar vascular. It seems to fit well with recomp-style cycles.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed using EQ during my last run. I was and still am more vascular than i had ever been and the hunger pains were definitely there. Its a good substitute for deca with very little sides. Im glad you enjoyed it as much as i did.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2011)

minimal said:


> Isn't EQ more or less just like test with half potency and half side effects?



That's one way to look at it. It has other benefits that test doesn't though.


----------



## minimal (Jun 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> That's one way to look at it. It has other benefits that test doesn't though.



like what?


----------



## lee111s (Jun 14, 2011)

minimal said:


> like what?



Biggest one is that it increases appetite. It's used in farming to make the animals eat more food and build more muscle and therefore meat! It also makes people more vascular which is something that some people want


----------



## TwisT (Jun 14, 2011)

Overrated*


-T


----------



## Ravager (Jun 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> That's one way to look at it. It has other benefits that test doesn't though.



Another major benefit is collagen production is boosted about 300%. Even moreso than DECA. 

Test alone will drop your natural collagen down to about 1/3 of normal. 

This helps with joints/tendons and stuff for sure.


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2011)

It also makes you gay. Ask the Capt'n.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm at 600 MG a week and I'm not super impressed with it.  I definitely felt more full and hard when it kicked in but I dont think vascularity was anything special.  EQ makes me really tired.  I'm cutting with it too and I dont know if it's because of the calories that I'm so hungry or that the EQ's making it worse.  I'm as hungry as I am on every cut so I don't really think the EQ is stimulating my appetite like crazy but I think it has a little to do with it.  I'm naturally hungry all the time, even while bulking.  I can eat almost a 1000 cals of CLEAN FOOD at one sitting and be starving like a little african child an hour later.


----------



## WantsWidth (Jun 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He'll yes! 800mg ftw!
> 
> I'm coming into wk 6, definate fullness, a little moar vascular. It seems to fit well with recomp-style cycles.
> 
> ...


 


i loveeeeeeeee  eq


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 15, 2011)

EQ works great for some and not so great for others.  I think it is one of the most underrated steroids on the black market.   If you are a responder  EQ can do wonders.  The best part is the vascularity and low sides IMO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

minimal said:


> like what?


 


lee111s said:


> Biggest one is that it increases appetite. It's used in farming to make the animals eat more food and build more muscle and therefore meat! It also makes people more vascular which is something that some people want


 
What he said, but Im not particularly feeling it yet - even with calorie cycling (semi-carb cycling). This could be because Im getting a lot of fats in, which equal saiety.



Ravager said:


> Another major benefit is collagen production is boosted about 300%. Even moreso than DECA.
> 
> Test alone will drop your natural collagen down to about 1/3 of normal.
> 
> This helps with joints/tendons and stuff for sure.


 
So Ive heard. Have a few issues with ligaments so am hoping this will assist.



bigmoe65 said:


> It also makes you gay. Ask the Capt'n.


 
Possibly, but you're only a fag when you're the reciever. Just ask my good friend TwisT 

I'm calling EQ "the quiet achiever" . . it's a smooth rider mother fuckers!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm calling EQ "the quiet achiever" . . it's a smooth rider mother fuckers!




Werd

I love running Eq.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 15, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Another major benefit is collagen production is boosted about 300%. Even moreso than DECA.
> 
> Test alone will drop your natural collagen down to about 1/3 of normal.
> 
> This helps with joints/tendons and stuff for sure.


 
^This is why I'm gonna be running it!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

About to do my second pin of it today. 600mg/wk. Can't wait for the results. 

I hope I don't turn into a chode chomper like captn' though!


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 15, 2011)

captn', how long you going to run it for?


----------



## Viciony (Jun 15, 2011)

I love the appetite you get


----------



## Ravager (Jun 15, 2011)

How about some 'Jerked and Desirable' pics??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> captn', how long you going to run it for?


 
I had 60mls so that will run 15 weeks. I'm looking to start 6 weeks of trenA at about Week 13.



Ravager said:


> How about some 'Jerked and Desirable' pics??


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2331991-post21043.html

GICH


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm just finishing up on 400 per week of eq. i am somewhat disappointed. i think it's just dose related. i thought it was great from around week 5 to about week 9, but then it seemed to stall out. if i run it again, it will be at 600 - 800 per week. 

i am much leaner and vascular now (6 days left on 15 week cycle) but i added tren at 50mg per day for the last 6 weeks. i attributed the positive effects to the tren, but maybe i'm selling the eq short. i don't know for sure. 

note: that's why they say not to use multiple compounds for the 1st time at the same time. this was my virgin run with eq & tren. in the end, i'm happy with my overall results, but i'm not sure what did what :-/

total cycle:

test e 500/week (week 1 - 15)
eq 400/week (week 1 - 15)
tren a 50/day (week 9 - 15)

starting weight - 192
weight this morning - 206

i don't have an accurate way of checking body fat, but:

starting waist size - 36 (a little tight)
waist size now - 33

i look and feel much better. i just don't know how much credit to give to the eq.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2011)

thats a big change in waist size knigg.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i'm just finishing up on 400 per week of eq. i am somewhat disappointed. i think it's just dose related. i thought it was great from around week 5 to about week 9, but then it seemed to stall out. if i run it again, it will be at 600 - 800 per week.
> 
> i am much leaner and vascular now (6 days left on 15 week cycle) but i added tren at 50mg per day for the last 6 weeks. i attributed the positive effects to the tren, but maybe i'm selling the eq short. i don't know for sure.
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever had joint problems? This is why I'm going to take it, it suppose to be better than Deca with joint relief! And yes 400mg a week is to low, minimum 600mg a week IMHO!


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> thats a big change in waist size knigg.


 
thanks my ninja. don't get any ideas though. you aint gettin' this, fag. lol.



Mr.BIG said:


> Have you ever had joint problems? This is why I'm going to take it, it suppose to be better than Deca with joint relief! And yes 400mg a week is to low, minimum 600mg a week IMHO!


 
i don't have any joint problems, but i have terrible tendonitis in my right wrist and left elbow.

honestly, it's gotten worse during this cycle. it's probably my fault though. i have been working out harder than normal, plus, it's never been a matter of pain with use/movement. it's more a matter of pain with carelessness.  i can go an entire workout with no pain if i pay attention. my problem is, i'm in there raging sometimes, got white zombie on the mp3 player and i get carried away and pick a dumbell up wrong and then my wrist hurts for 3  fucking days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

Didnt really kick in to week 9 or 10. Strength, recovery, pump. Appetite not so much. Only sides is a bad acne flair up. 

Some nice recomp, but I would have expected more from 800mg/wk - maybe Im expecting too much. 

Got 4 weeks left to go, then going to start 6 weeks of tren Ace while the EQ clears.


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know about ugl EQ but we used to buy all the vet products right out of vet supply stores in the late 80's early 90's in canada before they cracked down on it. It came in a 30ml jug for peanuts. Ahhh the good old days.....

Over the 15 years I spent as a gym owner training competitive bodybuilders I used EQ sparingly for mass cycles and pre contest. It's a good drug and some people really react well to it. I personally never used it for myself.  I had to much access to real human grade gear to pump vet crap into my ass. Those days have changed! lol

However, If my guy was prone to male pattern baldness or had any hairloss issues with gear.... he never got a sniff of EQ. Real EQ can be extremely hard on hair loss for some people. You can find another drug that gives similar gains without that risk. It's all about finding the gear you can run at whatever level you need to run it with minimal sides.

There is nothing better than deca for joints. Deca just has a magical way of lubricating sore tired joints. In 15 years of putting 30plus different guys onstage I have never heard one of them claim joint relief from anything but deca. Just my experiences. Doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 16, 2011)

My vascularity is starting to come on nice in week 6. 600mg. Could just be in my head though.


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 16, 2011)

Ran it for 12 weeks 600mg/w

Made me want to eat big time which was great
Helped me with my ankle.
Broke it in 3 places and it clicks when i walked after Eq and Deca haven't heard it in months and i doesn't hurt when i do squats or long runs.

Did notice it made me itch a lot in cold weather and made me a little more edgy.
Will defiantly be in my next cycle for sure.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

When I was younger I didn't really get much off of EQ. I was used to high dosed test and strong orals like anadrol or d-bol. EQ just seemed weak in comparison and frankly it was. However now that I'm in my forties I have a new appreciation for EQ. Stacked with a moderate amout of test I find it compliments it well. Very low side effects but keeps you anabolic. In fact I would say it has some of the lowest side effects for the amount of anabolism. 

I give EQ a thumbs up if you want low to no sides but a good bump.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 16, 2011)

My favorite aspect of EQ is the physique altering effect it can have on the body if you are already lean.  You can become very vascular almost as if the skin thins. Probably more likely the increase RBC.  I am thinking of maybe running with Test and Primo in the future.  Should be very mild and anabolic.  One thing I don't like about EQ is that it requires you to inject a lot of oil to get a decent effect.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 16, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> My favorite aspect of EQ is the physique altering effect it can have on the body if you are already lean.  You can become very vascular almost as if the skin thins. Probably more likely the increase RBC.  I am thinking of maybe running with Test and Primo in the future.  Should be very mild and anabolic.  One thing I don't like about EQ is that it requires you to inject a lot of oil to get a decent effect.



Yeah if are very lean already, i feel eq is good. 

Bro test e, primo,anavar,and GH.

you will love that bro i promise you, best cycle i ever did.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I give EQ a thumbs up if you want low to no sides but a good bump.


 
This was the draw card, and after running tren it definately is a nice change. I think I prefer deca, although it does bump my BP up some. 

Always good to try these things!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 16, 2011)

Any of you guys run EQ at a higher dose than test?

Say like 500mg test E and 600mg EQ. I know with deca you wouldn't, just never really thought of doing it with EQ.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

Im on 600mg test 800mg EQ. There are no issues.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome, I think I know what my next cycle is going to be

600-800 EQ , 500mg test and an oral maybe 30mg of dbol to start


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 16, 2011)

I decided to run EQ before I ran deca because of the low sides. Perfect for a second cycle I think. But I'm gettin my NPP on next time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I decided to run EQ before I ran deca because of the low sides. Perfect for a second cycle I think. But I'm gettin my NPP on next time.


 
Yeah me too. NPP ftw


----------



## smoke14me (Jul 17, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> Awesome, I think I know what my next cycle is going to be
> 
> 600-800 EQ , 500mg test and an oral maybe 30mg of dbol to start



I think you have been spying on me, that is exactly my next cycle. I am running it for 10weeks, then thinking of finishing it off with 6 weeks of Test P, and Tren A.


----------



## ROID (Jul 17, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Overrated*
> 
> 
> -T



you remind me so much of Nelson Montana.

You shouldn't be a moderator


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i'm just finishing up on 400 per week of eq. i am somewhat disappointed. i think it's just dose related. i thought it was great from around week 5 to about week 9, but then it seemed to stall out. if i run it again, it will be at 600 - 800 per week.
> 
> i am much leaner and vascular now (6 days left on 15 week cycle) but i added tren at 50mg per day for the last 6 weeks. i attributed the positive effects to the tren, but maybe i'm selling the eq short. i don't know for sure.
> 
> ...


 
You're right.

You have to run it at very high doses to reap the benefits.  600mg should be the starting point.

A friend of mine runs 1g plus some other things for his cutting cycles.  He loves it, I just never responded.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> My favorite aspect of EQ is the physique altering effect it can have on the body if you are already lean. You can become very vascular almost as if the skin thins. Probably more likely the increase RBC. I am thinking of maybe running with Test and Primo in the future. Should be very mild and anabolic.* One thing I don't like about EQ is that it requires you to inject a lot of oil to get a decent effect*.


 
You should seriously reconsider your test / primo combination if that's the case.  Legit primo can only be dosed at 100mg/ml (anymore and you will be in more pain than using the worst test prop) seeing that the ester weight is so heavy, and you need at least 600mg-1g a week for decent results.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> This was the draw card, and after running tren it definately is a nice change. I think I prefer deca, although it does bump my BP up some.
> 
> Always good to try these things!


 

Take cialis ED for the BP issue, seriously it works.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

CT said:


> Take cialis ED for the BP issue, seriously it works.


 
What dose?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What dose?


 

Standard.  1 ED cap a day.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

CT said:


> Standard. 1 ED cap a day.


 
So 10mg? Some of us don't have the tabs.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So 10mg? Some of us don't have the tabs.


 

What is the research stuff you have dosed at per ml?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

CT said:


> What is the research stuff you have dosed at per ml?


 
60mg/ml 


aka one rock hard cawk per ML. 

JK I've never taken that much.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

I would then base it off of how high your BP gets.  Take readings and adjust your dose so you get down to 120/80, anything lower is fine as well.

Yeah, I think 60mg at once might leave you with the inability to leave the house for any length of time.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

CT said:


> Yeah, I think 60mg at once might leave you with the inability to leave the house for any length of time.


 
Or will it?  


Cool. I appreciate it man.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

Anytime.


----------



## bishop22 (Jul 18, 2011)

I used EQ with test-e for 16 weeks.

I believe they both fight for andro receptors and its hard to tell if you also mix it with a tren product.

I had amazing results when adding EQ into my cycle, my endurance shot way up.. so did my appetite.
My weight didnt really change, but i could tell it added a difference in muscle hardness.

Its something i plan on using again.


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

EQ is trash to me.. i'll never waste another dollar on it.

I'm replacing it with Deca..


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

It takes a while for EQ to kick in thats why it is recommended to do at least 12 weeks with it.


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

well, i've been running my EQ and i'm near the end of my fith vial.. and its trash IMO


I'll be sure to replace it with 400 Deca next time


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> well, i've been running my EQ and i'm near the end of my fith vial.. and its trash IMO
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to replace it with 400 Deca next time



I was going to use deca in my cycle but I decided to just do a few more cycles before I use deca so I decided to go with EQ


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

waste of time


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> well, i've been running my EQ and i'm near the end of my fith vial.. and its trash IMO
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to replace it with 400 Deca next time


 What brand?


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

lol i'll PM you. two different brands. but same stuff, same dosing.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> waste of time



 How many Mgs did you run it at?


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

600mg EW.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> 600mg EW.



Damn I hope I wont have the same experience I am going to be doing 400mg EW


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 18, 2011)

No anxiety problems at that dosing?


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> No anxiety problems at that dosing?



Nope. Felt NOTHING. Gained Probably nothing from it..


I'll never even look at it again. Deca or GTFO!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 18, 2011)

smoke14me said:


> I think you have been spying on me, that is exactly my next cycle. I am running it for 10weeks, then thinking of finishing it off with 6 weeks of Test P, and Tren A.



you should run it for more than 10 weeks, i was going to run mine for 12-14 weeks most likely 14. i know EQ takes a long time to kick in and at 10 weeks you would only really be on the EQ for what like 5 maybe 6 weeks at the most, i don't believe you would get a lot of gains from that.


----------



## Scotty37 (Jul 18, 2011)

What's up guys I'm new to the forums but saw this right away... I think EQ is great. Here is what I did and loved it.

EQ 600mg/wk weeks 1-16 
Test Cyp 500mg/wk weeks1-12
Oral T-Bol 50mg/ED weeks 1-6
Tren Ace  100mg/EOD weeks 12-16

HCG was taken weeks 2-16 at 250IU 2x a week and Nolva begining week 18.

IMO this is the 2nd best cycle I've ever run.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> well, i've been running my EQ and i'm near the end of my fith vial.. and its trash IMO
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to replace it with 400 Deca next time


 
Youre also running 500mg Tren E ew, how the hell can you tell it's not working?


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Youre also running 500mg Tren E ew, how the hell can you tell it's not working?



Because I ran it without the Tren for a long time. It was only recently that I started the Tren.. I added it cause i felt nothing.

It's not good enough. So Deca will be strong and more cost efficient


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> So Deca will be strong and more cost efficient


 
I can't argue with that. 400mg Deca gives damn good results, kicked in half the time of EQ.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 19, 2011)

Deca is nothing like EQ thought. 


IMO EQ was overrated at first, people had great expectations when Dan Duchaine introduced the drug to BB community claiming that its stronger than Deca. (He rescinded that comment later on) 

EQ gives steady gains over a long period of time.  Deca is much better mass builder. 


I only do short 4-5 week cycles. But planing a blast for next year. 
Its gonna be something like this (just an outline, doses and length may change)

Blast 1
Oxy 1-4  50mg/day
EQ  1-14 600mg/wk
Test 1-14 700mg/wk

Cruise
Clen 15-17 160mcg/day (+ket)
Test 15-17 300mg/wk 

Blast 2
Deca 17-27 500mg/wk
Test 18-28  800mg/wk
Bold  18-28  400mg/wk 
Anavar 27-30 100mg/day

Then long awaited PCT


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you think only a 3 week cruise is enough to for your receptors? Also, I dont get why have 4 weeks off between Bold cycles. Can you explain some of the theory behind your mega-cycle?


----------



## Dannie (Jul 19, 2011)

Just an outline. Gonna make a thread in a few months time so we can discuss it. Be sure to stay on this board. 
I'll be most likely cruising through summer (relax) or winter (bussy) , and adjust the cycle to suit one of those dates


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah sure mate, I'll be sure to stay around this board in anticipation of your thread. PM me ok?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah sure mate, I'll be sure to stay around this board in anticipation of your thread. PM me ok?


 

Lol.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah sure mate, I'll be sure to stay around this board in anticipation of your thread. PM me ok?



Will add you to friends.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Everyone's getting along so well in here.


----------

